
Tesla bursts into flames after fatal crash in Switzerland - sschueller
https://www.rt.com/news/426744-tesla-swiss-crash-fire/
======
chillingeffect
This is the second fire truck a Tesla has rammed into.

------
sschueller
Interesting, this article isn't even in the top 500 although it has 4 upvotes
as of now which most of the time gets an article at least for a short time
close to the front page.

Is rt.com being shadow banned?

~~~
chillingeffect
I think the answer can be found by this search:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=rt.com&sort=byPopularity&prefi...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=rt.com&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

But I'm sure this topic will come up from another news source. RT.com is
definitely anti-US propaganda. Unfortunately they hardly have to lie or
exaggerate to do so.

